# Daily Feedings = A Noticeable change



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have begun feeding my 5 P's on a daily basis ( around 1 month ) at around 5:00 pm everyday ( when I wake up ). After I am up, the P's know that they are going to be fed shortly so they swim around the tank, and each one is gunning for the surface with the expectation of food being dropped in. When I put my hand over the tank before I have actually fed them all 5 swim directly to the surface with no hesitation and swim in circles near the top of water waiting for food to be dropped in. Its amazing to see the differences in their behaviour once they have the idea in their heads that food is involved. My Piranha were never skittish. But now they are even more out and about and out going. I held a piece of beef liver in between my two fingers and a P came up and tried to grab it but I let it go before he could get it when it was in my hand cause I was afaird of being bitten. If anyone is considering hand feeding their P's, make sure you are careful because an adult Red Belly probably has the capacity to take off a finger or part of one, and probably wouldnt even have meant to do it. Peace. Shred.

:smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

YOu will also start to notice they get somewhat more interactive with you. They will come to the front of the tank and come near to the water line waiting for food.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

After a couple of months of being skittish mine also have become very interactive with me...especially when they know that it is time to munch.Patience and alot of time looking, and yes,even talking to them has paid off.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal...and more funny isn´t it?...







!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that sounds pretty cool.

so it took a month of daily feedings at the same time each day for them to catch on to the routine??


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

i've noticed this too with my p's but i don't feed them at the same time daily... only instead i did what dixon did.... only feed enough for half of my p's to eat.... and do this twice a day .... this way the p's start to get the idea that they have to be aggressive eaters to get their share


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Chi does that work? if so i think i will try that.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

same here im goin to try that


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's awesome what a littlle paitence and care can create.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!! Seems you found a way to finally get them used to you.


----------



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

recently i've even took it to the next step.... now instead of feeding half the amount of food ... i'll only feed one piece at a time, this way my piranahas have to fight for each piece each time....... and this way i can feed them more and have a better affect too.... before when i feed them half the amount they would take under 1 minute on average to finish the food.. now they eat it right as i drop the food... and they come to where i feed them everytime i go infront of the tank.. i"M SOOO HAPPY... cause i have reds YAY


----------



## samurai (Jul 7, 2003)

I feed mine twice a day just like how I feed my doggies. I never put in too much food, just enough to keep them motivated. I mix their diet up so that they dont' get used to one thing. Now they eat EVERYTHING and anything I put into the tank including but not limited to feeders, flakes, pellets, beefheart, krill, bloodworms. Its cool they really have no preference they hit any type of food with the same aggression. Kinda funny to see them go nuts over flakes.

They are so used to me that even when I stretch (my desk is right next to their tank and I sit right infront of them about a few inches away), they all rise to the top and wait for food. When I stand up they do the same. When I raise the lid they go nuts chasing each other around jockeying for position at the top. They also follow my finger around like cichilds.

I've never tried the one at a time approach. Maybe that's next. I have tried just dropping in one small feeder at a time but what happens is that one P's gets it and the others chase him around.


----------

